# Oh NO!! Chewing Gum disaster!!



## CharlieP

Hey - did you know that chewing gum should be avoided in pregnancy? I just a femail article and it said that sweeteners had caused controversy regardin how good they were for pregnant ladies and anything with sweetners such as chewing gum should be avoided!

I'm addicted to chewing gum - if this doesn't make me lay off it, nothing will - seriously I have been known to go through 5 packs of extra in a day (I used to smoke)!

x


----------



## lexy604

I know i heard about artificial sweetners being bad like aspertame not to sure about sucralose but i dont know if the tiny amount in gum would really affect the baby that much people drink diet pop with a whole lot more in it hmmm def something to research


----------



## CharlieP

Indeed - here's the link to the article I read!

https://www.femail.com.au/foods-to-avoid-in-pregnancy-truestar.htm


----------



## Vestirse

I only eat the bubble gum out of gumball machines these days because of the artificial sweeteners in most gums! The traditional bubblegums are hard to find. BubbleYum and Bubblelicious are still alright though.


----------



## pkbaby

The sight mentioned controversy, but no studies. It also didn't mention any consequences. 

There is a lot of stuff on the internet that is anti aspartame, but the only bonafide problem I have ever heard of is with people who have a problem with the phenylthaline in the product.

I think it is probably not a problem unless you are going over board.

I was chomping away today at my doctor's appt, and she only asked if it helped with nausea, which it does. I go through just under a pack a day, and also have a few diet pops a week. Keep in mind there is such a small amount of the sweetener in these products, especially when you compared it to the massive amounts of sugar it's replacing.

The only sweetener I have heard of that is a complete no is saccharin. Can you even get it anymore?


----------



## charliesmom

The easy thing to do is to avoid sugar free. This is the same with diet drinks.


----------



## firegal

Oh no!!!!!!! I hadn't realised it was dodgy...... hmmmm, guess I'd better throw the packet in my bag away then, I usually chomp on a few pieces a day! Even if it's not conclusive it's just not worth the risk for me.


----------



## firegal

Re-reading that article again, it would include peppermint tea as a no-no and I've read plenty of other articles that say it's fine...... makes me think this article is a little over-cautious? I can live without chewing gum but my morning peppermint tea helps soothe my nausea!


----------



## ClaireLouise

Its the same with all things, just do it all in moderation. Unless it is an absolute no no, please dont stress yourselves about everything you eat/drink. 

Your great grandmothers and and grandmas all turned out okay! There really is too much worry put on pregnant mothers IMO. 

:hugs::hug::hugs:


----------



## nataliecn

I've been chewing gum, and drinking diet pop my whole pregnancy.
I wasn't told not to by my midwife or OB.
All I was told was drink pop in moderation in general, whether it's diet or regular.


----------



## Waiting4Bump

Yeah, I'm sure it's everything in moderation. I don't want to have to give up Chewing Gum. It helps the nausea! xx


----------

